# Dog Food for Diabetes?



## rizzo (Mar 6, 2007)

My 11-year-old dog was diagnosed with diabetes this morning. I had been feeding her a mid-grade corn- and grain-free dry food with a third of a can of corn- and grain-free wet food in the morning. My vet was a bit indifferent on the food, but recommended I switched to a hard, biscuit-like treat instead of semi-moist or jerky.

I know Science Diet and Iams and a few other commercial brands make food for diabetic dogs, but I'm not thrilled at all with those brands. Does anyone know of any good brands? Is dry food _really_ that bad for my dog? Would fruit or vegetables make a better treat (she won't eat biscuits or hard treats)?

Thanks!


----------



## bumblegoat (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, dry food is bad for a diabetic dog. The best thing you can do is to switch the dog to a diet free from carbs, or with a very very low carb level. This means that any dry food is pretty much out of the question. You can feed a wet food, home made diet, premade raw or a home made raw diet. Make sure any premade foods have no veggies, grains or an extremely low level of it. 

Make sure you check the dog's blood sugar while making the switch. You can't just make the switch and then keep your dog on any diabetic meds (if you have any yet) and not check the blood sugar to make sure that the dog actually need any meds.

If you do this your dog will have a happy life, pretty much "free" from diabetes. You most likely won't need to give your dog any meds, insulin etc. 

All carbs raise blood sugar, so eliminating carbs for a diabetic dog is the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Please do not rely on people (myself included) as your sole resource for how you should manage your diabetic dog!!!! This is something that can be managed but if you manage it inappropriately can end up in complete disaster. Talk to your veterinarian about your concerns on teh food and WORK WITH HIM on alternative therapies instead of just taking internet advice.

Having said that I will tell you a few things and you can look them up for verification if you want. Every internal specialist that I've worked with or for has rec. a diet that is high in fiber/COMPLEX carbs. The fiber/complex carbs slow GI glucose absorption and decrease post-meal glucose spikes when compared to diets that are higher in simple carbs. The goal is to slow absorption of glucose in the dog's GI tract to gain better control of glucose in the blood stream. Many meats can be too high in fat for a diabetic dog so you have to be careful with that. 

Also, DO NOT assume that your choice of diet will just make miracles happen and your dog can live a diabetes free life and all will be well without insulin. Please follow your veterinarians advice concerning medications.


----------



## bumblegoat (Jun 22, 2009)

Fat is not bad for anyone with diabetes, be it a dog, cat or human. It is a complete lie, and it is horrible how this lie is still kept alive. A dog doesn't need carbs (and neither do humans!) so putting the dog on a carb free diet will do no harm. Fat should actually be the prefered fuel for dogs, especially diabetic dogs, since carbs do a lot more harm than fat.

I'm not saying that a low carb diet will definately mean a life without insulin injections, but it can, if it's diabetes type 2. If it's type 1, then the injections can be kept at a minimum.

I do agree that you shouldn't just do whatever someone online says, but please OP, do your research! Research diabetes for dogs, cat, humans, anything you can get your hands on , and make up your own mind. There are many ways to go about this, the two main alternatives is to put the dog on a food high in fiber and complex carbs, watch the dog's blood sugar, use meds/insulin, have exact meal times that has to be kept etc, the other alternative is the low carb one. This usually means that the main or even only treatment is the pet's diet. The blood sugar can completely managed with diet in many cases. Of course this also includes keeping track of the blood sugar, and in some cases meds/insulin might be necessary. Set exact meal times aren't really needed though.

So, I'm saying it again, do your research and then decide on how you want to manage this. Of course, I still think you should go low carb, but alas, I am not the one making your decision. 

This is my view and many do agree with me, but obviously there are many who doesn't. I'm not really looking to start a debate, since I'm not the best at it (plus, English isn't my first language). I just want to show that there are alternatives to whatever Science Diet formula the vet might try to push, and that an alternative might actually be a lot better.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

bumblegoat said:


> especially diabetic dogs, since carbs do a lot more harm than fat.


Pretty bold considering you don't want to start a debate. But, that's fine. Just post up some resources - good peer reviewed literature and I'll do the same.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Just came across this thread and was wondering how you guys are doing? One of my babies was diagnosed with diabetes in July 2007. As Mr V said, "Please do not rely on people (myself included) as your sole resource for how you should manage your diabetic dog" but I can share with you what I do for Bubba. I have him on Royal Canine diabetic HF dry food 1/4 cup in the morning and 1/4 cup at night mixed in with 2 ounces of homemade prepared meatloaf which consist of broccoli, green beans, brown rice & ground turkey. I do curves at home and for the first 2 years i checked his glucose levels twice a day. Is your dog on insulin? If so, how many units do you inject?


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

Check out the Glycemic Research Institute's website. They have a whole list of approved diabetic dog foods and treats 

http://www.gripetfoods.com/


----------

